

Developing database-driven web applications with Chicken Scheme - ics
http://mathieu-desrochers.github.io/Scheme-Experimentations/

======
technomancy
"You love scheme" _nodding_

"You understand that simplicity is beautiful, and that scheme is the very
essence of what it means to write software." _nodding becomes vigorous_

"So we ended up embedding the Chicken Scheme runtime into a FastCGI module..."
Wait, what?

------
james2vegas
What about other web servers that have FastCGI support?

------
MatthewPhillips
Looks like we have a little Chicken Scheme voting cabal here on HN. Keep them
coming!

------
ics
Shoot, I should've waited a little before posting (it was just posted to
r/scheme by the author, didn't realize it was so fresh).

------
girishso
Will be interesting to integrate scheme with rack enabled servers.

